# Frage zu DISTINCT in SQL



## DennisXX (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo !

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch. Es gibt ja in SQL die Möglichkeit Dupletten auszusortieren, indem ich in der SELECT Klausel ein DISTINCT einfüge, also so z.B.:


```
SELECT DISTINCT xyz
FROM ABC;
```

Ist es jetzt eigentlich irgendwie möglich, mehrere DISTINCTS in einer SELECT Klausel abzusetzen, ich miene also, dass man so versucht, noch mehrere Dupletten herauszufiltern, wenn ich auch mehr Spalten in der Ergebnismenge habe, also so (jedenfalls erhalte ich hier einen Syntaxfehler):


```
SELECT DISTINCT xyz, DISTINCT usw, DISTINCT pou
FROM ABC;
```

Danke !
Dennis


----------



## nillehammer (17. Apr 2012)

So müsste es richtig sein:

```
SELECT DISTINCT xyz, usw, pou
FROM ABC;
```
Meist braucht man aber garnicht DISTINCT sondern eine GROUP BY Klausel.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2012)

erster google-Link zu 'SELECT DISTINCT'
SQL - select DISTINCT - Vorteile / Nachteile
behandelt sogar schon speziell diese Frage..


einmal mehr nach Jahren, auch wenn du es nie lernst: 
ein Thema 'Frage zu X' zu benennen bringt keinerlei Vorteile im Gegensatz zu Titel einfach nur 'X',
ich überlege ob ich sie einfach spontan schließe..


----------



## DennisXX (17. Apr 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ich überlege ob ich sie einfach spontan schließe..



Dann würdest du aber deine Objektivität als Moderator aufgeben.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Apr 2012)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Dann würdest du aber deine Objektivität als Moderator aufgeben.



Nein, nicht wenn du es Provoziert. Du stellst so oft Fragen die mit einmal Googeln oder ausprobieren gelöst wären. In jedem Forum steht ganz oben dieser Thread:
http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/15672-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

Da verstoßt du eindeutig und immer wieder bewusst gegen die Forenrichtlinien. Du scheiterst hier schon an Punkt 1:



> Bevor man postet, sollte man sich an ein paar Richtlinien halten!
> 1. Bevor du postest könntest du noch bei google anfragen.



Für die Zukunft noch:
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es sich in Zukunft bessern wird...



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich überlege ob ich sie einfach spontan schließe..


+1 bitte! Bei Fragen die mit Google leicht lösbar sind einfach dicht machen. Dann lernt er es vllt mal.


----------



## Marcinek (17. Apr 2012)

Wie wäre es, wenn du stattdessen mal dein Grips einschalten würdest und nicht das Forum mit sinnlosen Fragen belästigst?

Jede deiner Fragen konnte mit 1 Sekunde google selbst beantwortet werden. Wieso nutzt du das nicht? - Möchtest du das nicht lernen? 

Vote 4 close.


----------

